# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  The Wendigo Crisis

## Techno

_Wendigo Crisis_

Welcome to the "Wendigo Crisis", an interactive and apocalyptic RP that lets you choose the ending. This thread serves the purpose of explaining the rules and basic storyline of the RP itself, which will be updated by a series of chapters being posted regularly in another thread itself. Here you may also discuss about the story and characters, but you may also cast your votes here to determine the outcome of the following chapter.

The setting of "Wendigo Crisis" is modern-day Brooklyn, New York, and begins on the morning of January 1st, 2008. On this day, worldwide, a small percentage of the population begins to go mad, and goes on a rampage and killing spree. Although these people may have nothing in common personally, they all share one horrifying fact: their victims rise from the dead and proceed to violence as those that sired them. The threat will grow as governments worldwide will begin to fight these bizarre humans, but that is not the primary part of the storyline.

The true storyline centers on the actions of a small group of survivors who somehow were brought together, and must now fight as one to survive inside of the dying city. Their personalities may vary, but their actions and eventual fate will be decided by your votes after each chapter.


System of the "Wendigo Crisis":
1. A chapter will be posted regularly, usually once a week.
2. At the end of each chapter will be some sort of cliffhanger, with more than one possible outcome attached. Suggested outcomes will be accepted, providing they are logical, serve to further the story, and will not come into conflict with any of the plot or back-story.
3. Either via pm, posts in this thread, or some other method I have yet to discover, votes for each of the outcomes will be cast.
4. After 36 hours of the chapter being posted, the votes will be tallied, and the results will be either edited into the posted chapter, posted in this thread, or posted in the following chapter. For suspense's sake, I will be using method #3 to reveal which is the outcome.
5. The following chapter will be posted to allow the outcome to be fulfilled.
6. Return to step #1.


Rules for This Thread:
1. Follow all forum rules. That includes no spamming.
2. It will be used to ask questions about the RP, give suggestions and feedback.
3. I will regularly post here to update the situation with any upcoming chapters, votes, and other things related to the RP itself.
4. You can cast your votes for each chapter here if you like.


Official Voters:
None So Far

Chapter 1 will be coming soon.

----------


## Grod

How many members for this do you have so far?

----------


## Techno

> How many members for this do you have so far?



There is no need for "official" members of the RP, because it can practically be run by any of the members of this forum. They interact with the storyline by voting what happens next. If they want to create characters and add suggestions, they are free to do that as well. I will just filter out was seems unnecessary and unhealthy to the plot.

EDIT: But, if you want to be officially recognized as one of the active voters, you may say so in this thread. I'll just make a list of their names in the first post.

----------


## Grod

> There is no need for "official" members of the RP, because it can practically be run by any of the members of this forum. They interact with the storyline by voting what happens next. If they want to create characters and add suggestions, they are free to do that as well. I will just filter out was seems unnecessary and unhealthy to the plot.



Cool. Original concepts are key.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Cool. Original concepts are key.



So are chapters.

----------


## Techno

> So are chapters.



Yes yes, we all want chapters to be posted. Well, I'm going to be putting up Chapter 1 soon, just haver to edit a few things and add some final touches.

----------


## Carôusoul

3

----------


## Grod

> 3



lol, this is NOT an option

----------


## Carôusoul

2.

----------


## Techno

Car&#244;usoul is the only one to vote so far? The deadline is short, in fact, *too* short. So, the deadline for voting will now be increased to a maximum of a week. Or until I post the new chapter.

Whichever I feel like doing.  :smiley:

----------


## Techno

The deadline's tomorrow. After that, I'll be cooking up the next chapter.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Deadline schemdline. I pick 1.

----------


## Techno

Okay people, Chapter 2 is up and running. Vote for which action you think is best, so we can get chapter 3 up already.  :smiley:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

1

----------


## Carôusoul

2

----------


## Grod

2.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

:Sad:  You guys have got to be kidding me.

----------


## Grod

I'm breaking up the linearity of the story. 1 is always such the obvious choice that I wouldn't be surprised if he wrote up all of the chapters already.

----------


## Techno

I actually don't write chapters until the deadline comes. I do, however, have a general sense of what the plot line will amount to as it goes along. And Grod:





> 2. At the end ... Suggested outcomes will be accepted, providing they are logical, serve to further the story, and will not come into conflict with any of the plot or back-story.



You can be creative with this too. Post or PM me a potential outcome, I'll see if it works, and then I'll edit it in. There's actually alot that you can suggest that doesn't interfere with the plot-line you know. The outcomes so far have just been reactions to the most obvious of situations. There's not much reason why that should change in the future.  :smiley: 

Just a suggestion.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> I'm breaking up the linearity of the story. 1 is always such the obvious choice that I wouldn't be surprised if he wrote up all of the chapters already.



Yeah, I know. I thought about being unpredictable as well. But it's going to be lame if everyone keeps doing the boring choices predictable or not. Sometimes I think it's okay.

----------


## Techno

:boogie: 

Chapter 3 is finally posted. Now our characters have greater freedom in choosing what they want to do. This also means you can add other outcomes to this and future chapters. But, since there's a 24-hour edit cap, and I've only seen 3 people vote so far, you'll have to be quick on giving me extra endings.  :tongue2:

----------

